# carve-in



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Coop is gonna want a *carve-in* with your handpicked team for Nixon on it, and I warn you right now, it includes Pete Campbell.

Η φράση είναι από το Mad Men. Μιλάει ο Στέρλινγκ, ένα από τα αφεντικά. Coop είναι ο Κούπερ, το άλλο αφεντικό. Η φράση απευθύνεται στον Ντον Ντρέιπερ, τον διευθυντή δημιουργικού. Το θέμα είναι η καμπάνια του Νίξον που διεκδικούν να ανατεθεί στην εταιρεία τους.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Ο Στέρλινγκ λέει στον Ντον ότι ο Κούπερ θα του αποσπάσει μέρος της επίλεκτης ομάδας του , συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Κάμπελ 

(όχι, δεν το συμπεραίνω από τα πιο πανω, απλά θυμάμαι το επεισόδιο)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Σε πιστεύω, αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργη αυτή η έκφραση, και η διατύπωση: *a carve-in with your handpicked team for Nixon on it.*


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 6, 2012)

Θα θέλει να σου τσιμπήσει κάνα δυο μέλη της ομάδας και μπλα... n' est pas?


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Μπορέι να είναι καμια έκφραση της μόδας το '62. 
Ο Κάμπελ ήταν ο κακός, που του καθόταν στο στομάχι η επιτυχία του Ντόν. 
Τι λένε ακριβώς πριν;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Τίποτα σχετικό μ' αυτό. Ο Ντον τού προσφέρει ποτό, και αρχίζει η συζήτηση μ' αυτή την πρόταση.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 6, 2012)

http://behavioralhealthtoday.com/2009/06/06/to-carve-in-or-carve-out-that-is-the-question/

Εδώ έχει ορισμούς για carve in - carve out. Νομίζω πως μπορεί ο ορισμός να μας δώσει τι σημαίνει και προσαρμόζοντάς τον στην περίπτωση της Αλεξάνδρας να βρούμε μια ωραία απόδοση. 

Πρόχειρη σκέψη είναι η στρατολόγηση. Θα θέλει να στρατολογήσει τη δική σου ομάδα...


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τι άλλο γίνεται τελικά στο επεισόδιο, αλλά νομίζω ότι το κλειδί είναι ο Κάμπελ γιατί μετά ο Ντον θυμώνει κι αλλάζει θέμα. Δηλαδή ο Κάμπελ είναι μέρος της ομάδας; Αν είναι, τότε του λέει ότι ο Κούπερ θα θέλει να στον πάρει.
Αν δεν είναι, μήπως του λέει ότι ο Κούπερ θέλει να στον επιβάλει στην ομάδα; 
Ο Κούπερ θέλει να χώσει το χεράκι του/ να εισχωρήσει/ να σκαλίσει μια θεσούλα στην ομάδα του Νίξον, και θα σου φέρει τον Κάμπελ;


----------



## Themis (Jun 7, 2012)

Για κάποιον σαν εμένα που έχει πλήρη άγνοια του συγκεκριμένου σίριαλ, η εντύπωση που δίνεται είναι η πρώτη εκδοχή της SBE.
Coop is gonna want a *carve-in -* Ο Κούπερ θα θελήσει να ενισχύσει το επιτελείο του
with your handpicked team for Nixon on it, - κι αυτό περιλαμβάνει την επίλεκτη ομάδα σου για τον Νίξον
and I warn you right now, - Σε προειδοποιώ από τώρα
it includes Pete Campbell. - είναι μέσα και ο Πιτ Κάμπελ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Με τη βασική διαφορά Θέμη ότι ο Κούπερ έιναι ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας και δεν φτιάχνει ομάδες για τους πελάτες. Μπορέι όμως να αποφασίσει ποιός πάει σε κάθε ομάδα. Γι'αυτό αναθεώρησα, λέγοντας ότι ο Κούπερ προσπαθεί να χωθεί στα ζητήματα της ομάδας και να επιβάλλει τον Κάμπελ. 
Αλεξάνδρα σε οιό επεισόδιο είναι ο διάλογος μπα ςκαι το ξαναδώ και βγάζει νόημα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2012)

Είναι στο 2ο επεισόδιο του 1ου κύκλου. Είναι τόσο νωρίς στη σειρά που δεν έχουν εμφανιστεί ακόμα όλες οι πληροφορίες για τις σχέσεις μεταξύ τους.


----------



## pontios (Jun 7, 2012)

Good morning.

I'm not familiar with the series or the term.

I know that the term "carve out" was not mentioned, but given that "carve out" could mean "spinning off" (the Nixon account by presumably entrusting it to this hand picked and dedicated team, I suppose), I'm wondering if the term that was actually mentioned "carve in" could then mean the opposite .
In other words Coop is going to be interested in bringing the Nixon account back under some sort of tighter control ("is gonna want a carve in") by not allowing it perhaps to be totally spun off (totally carved out), i.e. by (notionally) incorporating it back in (by carving it in, somewhat), at least to some extent and this may also explain why Coop may want someone he can trust on board ( Campbell).


----------



## pontios (Jun 7, 2012)

Just adding .
As there is no qualifier, "is gonna want a carve in" could also mean Coop wants to assume total control of this important account (and/or over this hand picked team for that matter). In other words we don't know exactly how much control he seeks.
"is gonna want a total carve in over the kit and caboodle " would have made it clear of course.
Anyway I could be on the wrong track altogether, as I've tried to deduce the meaning of an unfamiliar term ("carve in").


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2012)

Το ξαναείδα το απόσπασμα και η υπόθεση είναι:
Ο Κάμπελ είναι μόλις δυο χρόνια στην εταιρεία αλλά έχει διασυνδέσεις γιατί είναι πλουσιόπαιδο και μπορεί να φέρνει πελάτες, οπότε ο Κούπερ κι ο Στέρλινγκ τον θέλουν στην εταιρεία, αν και δεν τον πολυσυμπαθούν. Ο Κούπερ προτείνει να τον βάλουν στην ομάδα της εκστρατείας του Νίξον για να τον καλοπιάσει (τον Κάμπελ, όχι τον Νίξον), ουσιαστικά δηλαδή είναι προαγωγή. Στο επεισόδιο αυτό ο Κάμπελ είναι στους καταρράκτες του Νιαγάρα για μήνα του μέλιτος. 
Ο Στέρλινγκ παει στο γραφείο του Ντον για να τα πιούνε και να του πει τα κουτσομπολιά, και ξεκινάει λέγοντας ότι ο Κούπερ θέλει να βάλει τον Κάμπελ στην ομάδα των εκλεκτών που θα φτιάξει ο Ντον ή μάλλον ότι: _ο Κούπερ θα σου ανακατέψει την ομάδα, και να το ξέρεις, θα χώσει μέσα και τον Κάμπελ. _
Ο Ντον απαντάει "να πάω κι εγώ στους καταρράκτες του Νιαγάρα δυο βδομάδες, να απογειωθεί η καριέρα μου", ο Στέρλιγκ λέει ότι οι καταρράκτες του Νιαγάρα είναι τόσο μπανάλ, τόση έλλειψη φαντασίας κλπ κλπ. Δηλαδή θάβουν τον Κάμπελ με το γάντι.


----------



## pontios (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting series.

Theory No. 2. 
Carve-ins I notice are group participation events (and get-togethers) for wood carvers.
But regardless of this, to carve is to shape.
The "in" part signifies a group participation, or an inclusion.
If you can have a sit-in (as in a group protest), why not a carve-in ?

Coop wants the shaping(carving) of the team to be a *carve-in* (where carve is used metaphorically here), i.e. to be inclusive as he wants to be an active participant and included in the process of shaping/selecting the team ?


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2012)

Εύστοχη αυτή η τελευταία πρόταση, αλλά ως συνήθως στον υποτιτλισμό, είχα παραδώσει το αρχείο την προηγούμενη μέρα.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη συμβολή σας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]Ο Στέρλινγκ παει στο γραφείο του Ντον για να τα πιούνε και να του πει τα κουτσομπολιά, και ξεκινάει λέγοντας ότι *ο Κούπερ θέλει να βάλει τον Κάμπελ στην ομάδα των εκλεκτών που θα φτιάξει ο Ντον* ή μάλλον ότι: *ο Κούπερ θα σου ανακατέψει την ομάδα, και να το ξέρεις, θα χώσει μέσα και τον Κάμπελ. *



Στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση του carve-in, η SBE πέτυχε διάνα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by SBE
> [...]Ο Στέρλινγκ παει στο γραφείο του Ντον για να τα πιούνε και να του πει τα κουτσομπολιά, και ξεκινάει λέγοντας ότι ο Κούπερ θέλει να βάλει τον Κάμπελ στην ομάδα των εκλεκτών που θα φτιάξει ο Ντον ή μάλλον ότι: ο Κούπερ θα σου ανακατέψει την ομάδα, και να το ξέρεις, θα χώσει μέσα και τον Κάμπελ.





daeman said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση του carve-in, η SBE πέτυχε διάνα.



Με άλλα λόγια ο Κάμπελ _*θα μπει σφήνα*_ (ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά; )


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2012)

Αν κατάλαβα κι εγώ καλα τον Δαεμάνο, ο Κάμπελ δεν μπαίνει σφήνα αλλά ο Κούπερ επιβάλλει τον Κάμπελ στην ομάδα. Σφήνα για μένα σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητος αλλά τον περιλαμβάνουν, ενώ στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα χρειάζεται κάποιος και βάζουν αυτόν. 

ΥΓ Είδα χτες το τελευταίο επεισόδιο του πεμπτου κύκλου και είχε τόσες πολλές διακριτικές αναφορές στον πρώτο κύκλο, ήταν απολαυστικότατο επεισόδιο για τους φαν. Α, ναι, κι ένα λογοπαίγνιο με μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον:
Ο ήρωας για διάφορους λόγους ξαναθυμάται τον αδερφό του που κρεμάστηκε και ενώ είναι υπό νάρκωση βλέπει τον κρεμασμένο και συζητάνε και του λέει ο κρεμασμένος "I'll hang around, if you know what I mean". Επειδή έχουν περάσει καμια πενηνταριά επεισόδια απο την αυτοκτονία, που συμβαίνει στον πρώτο κύκλο, και επειδή τον είδαμε τότε τον αυτόχειρα μόνο σε μια- δυο σκηνές, μέχρι που είπε αυτή τη φράση εγώ (και υποθέτω ο μέσος θεατής) αναρωτιόμουν ποιός είναι αυτός ο αναιδής νεαρός- που δε θυμάμαι καν αν ήταν ο ίδιος ηθοποιός- και μόνο με την έμμεση αναφορά στην αυτοκτονία έκανε κλικ. 

Θα πλανιέμαι; Θα αιωρούμαι; Πολύ τρομακτικά μου ακούγονται. Θα βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή; Θα είμαι εδώ; Πολύ αόριστα και γενικά, δεν βοηθάνε στο κλικ που λέγαμε, εκτός αν τα συνοδεύσει κανένα "βρε αδερφέ", που όμως για να μην το βάζει ο σεναριογράφος έχει τους λόγους του (βλέπουμε τις παραισθήσεις του ήρωα, ο οποίος δεν αναγνωρίζει ότι έχει συγγενείς οπότε δεν θα φανταζόταν ποτέ τους συγγενείς του να τον αποκαλούν όπως δεν θα τους αποκαλούσε αυτός).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

_«Θα είμαι εδώ γύρω, ξεκρέμαστος, αν καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ...»_


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2012)

:up::up:


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν κατάλαβα κι εγώ καλα τον Δαεμάνο, ο Κάμπελ δεν μπαίνει σφήνα αλλά ο Κούπερ επιβάλλει τον Κάμπελ στην ομάδα. [...]



Εγκζάκτλι, για να έχει ένα πουλέν του μέσα στην ομάδα του λογαριασμού του Τρίκι Ντικ Νίξον, ενός πελάτη που ο Κούπερ θέλει πολύ να αναλάβει η διαφημιστική των δύο συνεταίρων παρότι το επιτελείο του Νίξον δεν είχε εκδηλώσει τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον, και για να μαθαίνει (ίσως και να ελέγχει, όσο μπορεί· περιμένω να δω τα επόμενα επεισόδια για να κρίνω από τις εξελίξεις) τα τεκταινόμενα στην ομάδα των διαφημιστών που χειρίζεται τόσο σημαντικό πολιτικό πρόσωπο και για να προωθήσει τον Κάμπελ. Δηλαδή το φραστικό ρήμα εδώ είναι "carve-in with".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2012)

Αυτούς δεν τους λέμε _καρφωτούς_;


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Και _βαλτούς_ και _εγκάθετους_, αλλά φαίνεται πως ο σεναριογράφος δεν ήθελε να τον χαρακτηρίσει λεκτικά σ' αυτό το επεισόδιο. Τον δείχνει τι υπερφιλόδοξο κουμάσι είναι, αλλού, αλλιώς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2012)

Πάντως Δαεμάνε στα επόμενα επεισόδια (και στις πέντε σειρές) αυτός που τρώει το πιο πολύ ξύλο είναι ο Κάμπελ. Λες και έχουν παρει αριθμό για να τον δείρουν οι παντες. Ο σεναριογράφος δε αφήνει ανικανοποίητο το δημόσιο αίσθημα. Αλλά κι αυτός ο Κάμπελ, ψέυτης, βιαστής, κλέφτης, άπιστος, σπιούνος, καρφί, όλα τα κακά σε οικονομική συσκευασία. 

Όσο για το σεναριογράφο, μην ξεχνάμε οτι το κουτσομπολιό είναι από τον Στέρλινγκ, ο οποίος γενικά συμφωνεί με τον Κούπερ για το πόσο πολύτιμος μπορέι να είναι ο Κάμπελ, και σκοπός του δεν είναι να το θάψει το παιδί.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Είδα χτες το τελευταίο επεισόδιο του πεμπτου κύκλου και είχε τόσες πολλές διακριτικές αναφορές στον πρώτο κύκλο, ήταν απολαυστικότατο επεισόδιο για τους φαν. Α, ναι, κι ένα λογοπαίγνιο με μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον:
> Ο ήρωας για διάφορους λόγους ξαναθυμάται τον αδερφό του που κρεμάστηκε και ενώ είναι υπό νάρκωση βλέπει τον κρεμασμένο και συζητάνε και του λέει ο κρεμασμένος "I'll hang around, if you know what I mean". Επειδή έχουν περάσει καμια πενηνταριά επεισόδια απο την αυτοκτονία, που συμβαίνει στον πρώτο κύκλο, και επειδή τον είδαμε τότε τον αυτόχειρα μόνο σε μια- δυο σκηνές, μέχρι που είπε αυτή τη φράση εγώ (και υποθέτω ο μέσος θεατής) αναρωτιόμουν ποιός είναι αυτός ο αναιδής νεαρός- που δε θυμάμαι καν αν ήταν ο ίδιος ηθοποιός- και μόνο με την έμμεση αναφορά στην αυτοκτονία έκανε κλικ.
> 
> Θα πλανιέμαι; Θα αιωρούμαι; Πολύ τρομακτικά μου ακούγονται. Θα βρίσκομαι στην περιοχή; Θα είμαι εδώ; Πολύ αόριστα και γενικά, δεν βοηθάνε στο κλικ που λέγαμε, εκτός αν τα συνοδεύσει κανένα "βρε αδερφέ", που όμως για να μην το βάζει ο σεναριογράφος έχει τους λόγους του (βλέπουμε τις παραισθήσεις του ήρωα, ο οποίος δεν αναγνωρίζει ότι έχει συγγενείς οπότε δεν θα φανταζόταν ποτέ τους συγγενείς του να τον αποκαλούν όπως δεν θα τους αποκαλούσε αυτός).



Μόλις το είδα αυτό το επεισόδιο! Μακάρι να μην τελειώσει ποτέ αυτή η σειρά...
Προσωπικά, σε τέτοια λογοπαίγνια περιμένω από τον υποτιτλιστή να μεταφέρει την _αίσθηση_ της φράσης, έστω και σε βάρος των σωστών Ελληνικών. Θα προτιμούσα δηλαδή κάτι σαν «Κάπου εδώ θα κρέμομαι κι εγώ», που δεν θα το λέγαμε ποτέ αλλά είναι εξίσου μακάβριο με το αγγλικό λογοπαίγνιο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Μόλις το είδα αυτό το επεισόδιο! Μακάρι να μην τελειώσει ποτέ αυτή η σειρά...



Λέει προγραμματίζουν άλλους δύο κύκλους, υποθέτω το τέλος θα είναι κάπου στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '60.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

SBE said:


> Λέει προγραμματίζουν άλλους δύο κύκλους, υποθέτω το τέλος θα είναι κάπου στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του '60.


Του '10 θες να πεις, έτσι;  Μακάρι, να 'χουμε δουλειά.

Παρέμπ:
Don Draper’s Shocking Secret: He Doesn’t Exist
What if I told you I had an imaginary friend, who goes everywhere with me? If you want to go to lunch, we have to reserve an empty seat for him. When you tell me something that happened to you, I tell you it reminds me of a story my imaginary friend told me. There are two possibilities here: I am 6 years old, or I am mentally unhinged.

A lot of you do have an imaginary friend like that. His name is Don Draper. It is time for someone to tell you this: Don Draper is not a real person. 
"Oh, I know," you say. "He stole the real, original Donald Draper's identity during the Korean War, and …" [...]


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2012)

Η πλοκή διαδραματίζεται τη δεκαετία του '60, οπότε λογικό είναι να τελειώσει η υπόθεση γύρω στο 68-69. Που αντιστοιχεί στο δικό μας 2014 ίσως.

ΥΓ Το άρθρο το διάβασα τις προάλλες και το βρίσκω υπερβολικό. Το ότι η σειρά δεν είναι εβδομαδιαίο σηριαλ και εντούτοις έχει μπει στο καθημερινό μπλα μπλα απλά δείχνει πόσο καλή είναι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

Δεν το 'πιασες, σόρι, φταίω κι εγώ με την ελλειπτικότητά μου. Η υπόθεση της σειράς μπορεί να τελειώσει τέλη δεκαετίας του 1960, η σειρά της υπόθεσης ευχήθηκα να τελειώσει στο τέλος της τρέχουσας δεκαετίας του 2010, αφού ασχολούμαι κι εγώ μ' αυτήν. Να 'χει ψωμί η σειρά, να 'χω κι εγώ ψωμάκι.
Ναι, υπερβολικό είναι, έχει ένα κάποιο ενδιαφέρον για τους μανιώδεις όμως. Σάμπως είναι το πρώτο που γίνεται σημείο αναφοράς της επικαιρότητας; Καλά τα πάει στην επικαιρότητα, στην ιστορία δεν ξέρω αν θα μείνει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2012)

Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανένα σήριαλ που να παρέμεινε σημείο αναφοράς μετά το τέλος του. Αυτό που τα κρατάει στην επικαιρότητα είναι η εβδομαδιαία επανάληψη. Όταν σταματήσει η επανάληψη σιγά σιγά ξεχνιούνται κι αυτά, μένουν ίσως ατάκες ή μεμονωμένες σκηνές.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 14, 2012)

Κι όμως, το _X-files_ εκμεταλλεύτηκε και ενίσχυσε τη μανία της εποχής, και ακόμα μνημονεύεται γι' αυτό, το _Lost_ μάλλον θα μείνει σημείο αναφοράς για τις σειρές μυστηρίου για πολλά χρόνια, και ο πρώτος κύκλος του _24_ είχε πρωτοφανή ρυθμό και αγωνία. Νομίζω ότι και το _Mad Men_ θα το θυμόμαστε για πολύ καιρό: κυρίως για την πιστή αναπαράσταση της εποχής του, αλλά και για την πολύ καλή ανάπτυξη (σκιαγράφηση; πώς το λένε; ) των χαρακτήρων και για το άριστο σενάριο, που δεν ακολουθεί τη σημερινή τάση της γρήγορης εξέλιξης και της «εξυπνακίστικης» ατάκας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2012)

dharvatis αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι σήριαλ που δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει παρά ελάχιστα και δε με ενθουσίασαν. Απόδειξη ότι εγώ ανήκω σε άλλη γενιά, ίσως, με διαφορετικές αναφορές. Απόδειξη δηλαδή της παροδικής φύσης των σήριαλ. Πιστεύω ότι μόνο όσα γίνονται καλτ τύπου Σταρ Τρεκ και ενισχύονται με σήκουελ, σπινοφ και ταινίες μένουν στη συλλογική μνήμη. Κι όσα βλέπαμε μικροί και τα θυμόμαστε.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2012)

YΓ. Σημείο αναφοράς για σειρές μυστηρίου: The Twilight Zone
Δε νομίζω να το έχουν παρακολουθήσει συστηματικά όσοι το μνημονέυουν. Αλλά από ενα- δυο επιεσόδια που είχα δει μικρή δεν εχω ξεχάσει ούτε την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια, θυμάμαι ότι με είχαν κατατρομάξει. 
Τότε όμως η τηλεόραση δεν ήταν κατακερματισμένη, και όλος ο δυτικός κόσμος έβλεπε τις ίδιες αμερικάνικες σειρές που βλέπανε κι όλοι οι Αμερικανοί (που σημαίνει ότι κάποιος απο το ανατολικό μπλοκ δεν ξέρει για τι πραμα μιλάμε). Τώρα σήριαλ σαν αυτα που αναφέρεις παιζονται σε συνδρομητικά κανάλια, με μικρή τηλεθεάση, και με το συστημα σταμάτα- ξεκίνα, πρώτος κύκλος, δέυτερος κύκλος κλπ θα παρω το ντιβιντί, θα το δω στο ιντερνετ άμα είναι, δεν είναι το ίδιο.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 14, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με όσα λες, και επαυξάνω για το _Twilight Zone_  Όμως το _X-files_ το ξέρεις, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι, κι ας μη σου άρεσε. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το ίδιο θα γίνει και με τις άλλες σειρές που ανέφερα. Με άλλα λόγια, μια καλή σειρά με φανατικό κοινό θα είναι θέμα συζήτησης και σημείο αναφοράς για αρκετό καιρό αφού σταματήσει να προβάλλεται. Φαντάζομαι δε ότι μεταξύ των επαγγελματιών της τηλεόρασης, κάποιες σειρές θα αποτελούν πρότυπα και για άλλους λόγους (μπορώ π.χ. να φανταστώ έναν παραγωγό να λέει «Θέλω γραφικά σαν του _Game of Thrones_»  ).


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2012)

Ίσως. Θα δείξει ο χρόνος. 
Δεν παυουν όμως να ακολουθουν μόδες όλα αυτά. Εδώ π.χ. είχαν μεγάλη επιτυχία κάποιες μη-αγγλόφωνες σειρές με αστυνομική υπόθεση σε συνέχειες, οπότε έλεγαν πολλοί ότι ίσως δεν έχει πεθάνει τελικά το μη-αυτοτελές κι ίσως στην πραγματικότητα αν είναι καλό το σηριαλ θα καθίσει ο θεατής να το δει σε συνέχειες. Και λες, ναι ρε παιδιά, τα αυτοτελή και ημι-αυτοτελή είναι για να γεμίζει ο χρόνος και να μη σκέφτεται ο περιστασιακός θεατής ότι δεν θα μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει τη συνέχεια. Αν όμως το σενάριο είναι καλό θα στρωθεί ο θεατής να το δει. 
Και μια που είπα για μόδες, το Mad Men εχει και μιμητές, π.χ. εκείνο με τις αεροσυνοδούς, το οποίο έχει κι αυτό τη Γαλλοκαναδέζα του (αυτές έχουν γίνει μαϊντανός τελευταία), προφανώς γιατί θεώρησαν ότι η δεκαετία του '60 πουλάει. Η νοσταλγία πάντα πουλάει, βέβαια- στα αμερικάνικα σηριαλ τη δεκαετία του '70 π.χ. είχαμε νοσταλγία για το '50 και το '30, δηλαδή έπιαναν την πελατεία των πενηντάρηδων και των τριαντάρηδων της εποχής. Ε, τώρα η δεκαετία του '30 είναι ιστορικός χρόνος, αυτοί που θα την θυμούνταν με νοσταλγία έχουν πεθάνει, οπότε τι 1930 τι 1830. Τέλος παντων, εκτός θέματος όλα αυτά.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2012)

Για τους φαν της σειράς, ένα ωραίο άρθρο που έχει γενικότερο γλωσσ(ολογ)ικό ενδιαφέρον. Το ερώτημα; *The show is known for historical accuracy. But do the characters really talk like people from the '60s?*
Χμμμ


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 27, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο αλλά και λίγο υπερβολικό: αφού η σειρά κατορθώνει να αντιγράψει τόσο καλά την ατμόσφαιρα της εποχής, τι πειράζει αν οι ηθοποιοί χρησιμοποιούν και μερικές φράσεις που έγιναν της μόδας λίγα χρόνια αργότερα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 27, 2012)

Είναι ιδέα μου ή συμφωνείτε ότι η σειρά δείχνει μια περίεργη εικόνα του καπνίσματος για τη συγκεκριμένη εποχή; Είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι Ελληνίδες δεν κάπνιζαν τόσο πολύ στη δεκαετία του '60. Κάπνιζαν οι Αμερικανίδες όσο δείχνει η σειρά; Αν είναι αλήθεια, γιατί δεν το βλέπουμε στις ταινίες εκείνης της εποχής; Μήπως είναι μια υπερβολή της συγκεκριμένης σειράς; 
Για τους άντρες δεν το συζητώ. Και μόνο που βλέπω τις σκηνές των συσκέψεων, παθαίνω δύσπνοια.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2012)

Στα πρώτα επεισόδια το κάπνισμα δίνει και παιρνει, όντως, αλλά στα τελευτάια δε νομίζω ότι είναι τοσο έντονο. 
Όσο για τις Αμερικανίδες και τος Αμερικανούς της δεκαετίας του '60 και το κάπνισμα (αλλά και το ποτό), ρώτησα τη μητέρα μου τότε που το είχα δει στο σηριαλ και η μητέρα μου λέει ότι καπνιζαν πολύ και άντρες και γυναίκες και δεν ήταν περίεργο για τις γυναίκες να καπνίζουν. 
Ίσως δεν φαίνεται και τόσο συχνά στο σινεμά γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο να παίζεις και να καπνίζεις μαζί. Το σενάριο παντα δίνει προτεραιότητα στην προώθηση της υπόθεσης- οι ήρωες δεν κάνουν περιττά πράγματα. Καπνίζουν επομένως μόνο όταν αυτό εξυπηρετέι την υπόθεση. Όπως πίνουν όταν εξυπηρετέι την υποθeση ή τρώνε όταν εξυπηρετέι την υπόθεση.

Στο γιουτουμπ βρίσκεις ένα σωρό σπιτικές ταινίες της δεκαετίας του '60 με οικογενειακές σκηνές και σε όλες η μαμά κρατάει τσιγάρο και έχει αγκαλιά τα παιδιά - ο μπαμπάς είναι συνήθως πίσω από το φακό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2012)

Κι επειδή καλό είναι να κοιτάμε και τα νούμερα, σήμερα οι καπνιστες στις ΗΠΑ είναι κάτω απο το 20% του πληθυσμού, ποσόστό παρόμοιο με της δεκαετίας του 1920 (εκατό χρόνια σχεδόν). Οι πρώτες προειδοποιήσεις για τις βλαβερές συνέπεις του καπνίσματος ξεκίνησαν τη δεκαετία του '60, και συνοδέυτηκαν και από φόρους κλπ. Το '65 καπνιστές ήταν το 45% του πληθυσμού, που ήταν το μέγιστο ποσοστό (55% άντρες, 35% γυναίκες). Από αυτούς το 50% κάπνιζε πανω απο ένα πακετο την ημέρα.
Υποθέτω ότι 45% του πληθυσμού σημαίνει ότι λίγο πιο πανω από τους μισούς ενήλικες ήταν καπνιστές.


----------

